# Photoshoot



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

My ham doing another photo shoot for Pet Edge.... He is soooooo good !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mac is so beautiful and so photogenic.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mac is so beautiful and so photogenic.


Thank-you... I guess they like him ...they called and wanted him back after the Patento Pet Video.... !!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He has that golden smile and a beautiful coat.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Mac is a handsome fellow....a beautiful golden smile


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

WOW....your dog is gorgeous!! What a hottie...I may need a poster of Mac to hang up on Aspen's wall, lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They picked a fine looking model.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank's everyone.... he really is a wonderful Buckaroo .... and this is one way I can show him how much I LOVE him ! plus his brothers and sister are doing so well in the Show/Title department and Mac is Mr. Photogenic ...don't tell him though ... Ha ha


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Would I be able to get signed photo, please Mac. I mean we are a kind of friends, aren't we?


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Buddy's Mom ....would that be a Pawtograph...... LOL .... Ha Ha


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac*

Mac

You are a beautiful dog!! We have a celebrity in our midst!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler is sitting by my side swooning over The Mac Daddy!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

@Karen 519.... we can't tell him.... he is already looking for dark sunglasses and a Star on the sidewalk outside our house !!!! LOL


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

GoldenMum.... She's georgeous .... Mac is banging his tail on the floor in excitement !!! What a couple !!!!! LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mac'sdad said:


> Buddy's Mom ....would that be a Pawtograph...... LOL .... Ha Ha


Yes, it would be Paw singed Pawtograph.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a handsome model!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

A beautiful Golden


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone....I hope they invite him back for more things .... He has a lot of fun ! I do as well !!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A partial quote for Mac from a Madonna song........ LOL 



> Ladies with an attitude
> Fellows that were in the mood
> Don't just stand there, let's get to it
> Strike a pose, there's nothing to it


Mac is a good looking boy for striking a pose !!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Mac's a stud! What a beauty! Reminds me of my Cody.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Lookin Good.


----------

